# Registering weapons at ft stewart



## tugrivercopper (Jan 17, 2013)

Myself and some freinds are coming down the last week of february and 1st weekend in march for some pig and squirrel hunting.

I keep hearing conflicting information regarding the new registering of weapons rules. 

can you register your guns on site get a permit, then go hunting?

or does it take several days to hear back from them and get your permit when registering guns?


----------



## snook24 (Jan 17, 2013)

We did it on site and it was a nightmare to do! Pain to get on base with guns but we can't leave them behind anywhere lol then waited for about 6 hours at the DMV to get them registered...best bet is to figure out how to do it online...I haven't done this but they said it can be done it just takes time. If you do it on base DO NOT BRING GUNS IN THE BUILDING WITH U!! It's frowned upon haha  we didn't do it but heard it's been done.


----------



## tugrivercopper (Jan 17, 2013)

yeah we seen where u weren't suppose to bring them in the building with you. we will probably leave em at the hotel when we register just to be safe. but driving so far (10 hours) we didn't want to get there and be told we had to wait for several days


----------



## snook24 (Jan 17, 2013)

Best bet would be to find out how to do it online or bow hunt..that way you won't have any issues. Hope yall have a good trip!


----------



## phila64 (Jan 18, 2013)

It take no more then half hour to finish and you will get the register
card while you in the MP office.  You need to go to Ft Stewart website and fill out weapon register form and print it out and bring it with you for register.  You need to go to main gate and check in with MP and tell them you to go building 226 for weapon register and they will tell you how to get there.


----------



## phila64 (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is the link www.stewart.army.mil/  then click on newcomer then scroll down to weapon register form.  Do not register at Pass and Permit it will take about 2 week to get it.  Only in the building 226 to get it at the same time.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 18, 2013)

snook24 said:


> Best bet would be to find out how to do it online or bow hunt..that way you won't have any issues. Hope yall have a good trip!



But you do have to the archery qual in order to bow hunt now.

Heres the link to the registration form for your weapons
http://www.stewart.army.mil/des/default.asp

Vehicle Registration Branch (VRB) – Bldg 226 on Fort Stewart. When my buddy did it, it took them about a week to get the form back to him. You can give them a call and maybe email or mail the form in ahead of time. 912-767-5195. Hit me up if you need any other info or run into any problems.


----------



## Echo (Jan 18, 2013)

tugrivercopper said:


> Myself and some freinds are coming down the last week of february and 1st weekend in march for some pig and squirrel hunting.
> 
> I keep hearing conflicting information regarding the new registering of weapons rules.
> 
> ...


 

Hey, I may have met you or some members of your group a few years ago over in the C-areas. Anyway, the very latest on weapons registration on Fort Stewart is that they have moved that office into the same building that Pass & Permit occupies on Hwy. 144 so you should be able to buy your hunting permit and at least begin the weapons registration process if not complete it, on the same day. 

Also, keep in mind that hog hunting with Big Game weapons is only allowed in areas west of Hwy 119 this year during the remainder of small game season. You must hunt hogs with small game weapons if you pursue them on the eastern side. After small game season ends however, big bore weapons should be allowed postwide until turkey season when all hog hunting is closed except for the Archery only areas. Not confusing at all, right?

Good luck, the hogs are still very nocturnal right now but they should be getting hungry and on the move by the time you will be hunting.


----------



## tugrivercopper (Jan 18, 2013)

I think you may have, we were the vasportsmen.com crew

which areas are west of 119? is that A,B and C areas? or the D,E and F areas? i cant remember where 119 is off the top of my head


----------



## Echo (Jan 18, 2013)

tugrivercopper said:


> I think you may have, we were the vasportsmen.com crew
> 
> which areas are west of 119? is that A,B and C areas? or the D,E and F areas? i cant remember where 119 is off the top of my head


 
D, E & F areas are west of the highway. Hwy 119 basically runs through the center of Ft. Stewart, north to south.


----------



## tugrivercopper (Jan 18, 2013)

yup seen that on map, didnt get back here in time to correct myself lol

thanks to everyone for their info, don't know why they gotta make everything so difficult, 2 different people in our party have actually called ft stewart and gotten 2 different answers so far, its very confusing and i dont want a hunt ruined because we show up expecting to register weapons on spot and then get told we have to wait several days, heck a few days is all we got total!


----------



## Echo (Jan 18, 2013)

tugrivercopper said:


> yup seen that on map, didnt get back here in time to correct myself lol
> 
> thanks to everyone for their info, don't know why they gotta make everything so difficult, 2 different people in our party have actually called ft stewart and gotten 2 different answers so far, its very confusing and i dont want a hunt ruined because we show up expecting to register weapons on spot and then get told we have to wait several days, heck a few days is all we got total!


 
I may be going to the registration office one day next week and if I do so I'll try to shed some more light on the current timetable for you.


----------



## tugrivercopper (Jan 19, 2013)

again greatly appreciated!!! that would be awesome!! if you ever want to hunt in virginia or west virginia you just let me know. i live in the mountains up here in one of the most heavily populated bear counties in virginia. got some deer too!


----------



## NealLauderman (Jan 21, 2013)

Echo said:


> Hey, I may have met you or some members of your group a few years ago over in the C-areas. Anyway, the very latest on weapons registration on Fort Stewart is that they have moved that office into the same building that Pass & Permit occupies on Hwy. 144 so you should be able to buy your hunting permit and at least begin the weapons registration process if not complete it, on the same day.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that hog hunting with Big Game weapons is only allowed in areas west of Hwy 119 this year during the remainder of small game season. You must hunt hogs with small game weapons if you pursue them on the eastern side. After small game season ends however, big bore weapons should be allowed postwide until turkey season when all hog hunting is closed except for the Archery only areas. Not confusing at all, right?
> 
> Good luck, the hogs are still very nocturnal right now but they should be getting hungry and on the move by the time you will be hunting.



Hey Echo,

I think that may have been me you met.  I am looking forward to getting back down there again!  This is one of those trips I look forward too each year.  Heck its only time Tug and I get to hunt together, lol.


----------



## tugrivercopper (Jan 21, 2013)

NealLauderman said:


> Hey Echo,
> 
> I think that may have been me you met.  I am looking forward to getting back down there again!  This is one of those trips I look forward too each year.  Heck its only time Tug and I get to hunt together, lol.



we will have to change that next year now that you moved back to va


----------



## arkie1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Its a hassle but well worth it.


----------



## IFLY4U (Feb 10, 2013)

Going through the hassle now with our group. We were told that we could fill out the forms and FAX them in. Sounds good but when we called, the FAX machine was and has been broken. Not to mention sending your social security number in an unsecure environment. See you all the end of the month.


----------



## yourbud13 (Feb 14, 2013)

I just called and talked to bld 226. She said you can no longer register weopons at the pass an permit building. You must do it at bld 226 witch is the registration office. They are open m-f 8AM - 4PM and can be done within a hour or less she said. phone number (912)-767-5195


----------



## tugrivercopper (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks yourbud!


----------



## rksack (Feb 28, 2013)

I registered my weapons the end of January so I was able to do it at pass and permit and it was pretty quick, less than 10 minutes.  Now that you have to go to bldg 226 it will take longer since you have to wait in the same like with those registering vehicles.  Don't go near lunch or closing time or you'll be there for an hour or more. If yo go around 10:00 that is the quickest that I've found.


----------

